# Pex crimp rings



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have 4 pair of what I call close quarter crimpers. 2 are 3/4' and 2 are 1/2'
lately I have noticed especially with the 3/4 crimper that they simply dont crimp. I weigh 200 lbs and can stand on the crimper to get them to crimp. Now I have found that they are making plastic fittings. I tried those plastic ones and yes, the crimper works fine. so I was thinking that the rings must now be for those plastic fittings. I have checked the dial on the crimper and they are set at #1 position, I even took the crimper apart and cleaned it and sprayed it with WD40 to no avail. They crimp plastic fittings fine, but wont do brass fittings no more. I even tried rings from Lowes, HD, Fergusons, and several other supply houses. I asked at supply houses if people have run into this problem and they said no. Only thing I did notice is that a few old rings I found floating around my truck are black, most of the newer ones are a grey color.

What could be going on?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I use these with no problems on brass. I havent used the plastic fittings yet. Sioux Chief Brand









649X1 PEX Crimp Ring


Pure, annealed, black copper rings
For use with PEX SDR-9 tubing only
Do not use with PB pipe.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The ones I use my boss gets from HD or Lowes. They always have worked until recently. I have seen those type also but never tried them


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Something is wrong with your crimper tools or yer getting weak :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

The copper color that say pex are hard to get in the pipe but I like them better than black ones. Just cause of looks. Hey cost more but our supplier brought price down. 
Usually if my tool acts up I oil it or use it as a hammer. But u tried that. I think plastic fittings are a slight hair bigger. Hum


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Never crimped a fitting on my life


----------

